# Sports posters, how much to charge?!?



## beckyh (May 8, 2008)

Ok, so i take sports photos as my job. But i have started to make sports posters for anyone who would like one. I make the following sizes: 11x14, 12x18, 16x20 and 20x30. 
  I'm wondering what i should be charging for these. Right now i only charge what i would charge for a normal photo (enlarged) 
   I know most of you will say, look around my area and figure out what other people are charging. But, as far as i know, no one elses makes sports photos in my area. 

  (I'll add some photos so you know what kind of photos i'm talking about. Also sorry for having my Web site one them)


----------



## KOrmechea (May 8, 2008)

How much do you make off of a regular print?  I'd apply about the same percentage to a poster.


----------



## beckyh (May 9, 2008)

Here is what i get for the regular prints: 
11x14 - $24
12x18 - $31
16x20 - $40
20x30 - $48

  Am i cutting my self short for charging the same amount for a regular photos. Since i am putting more work into them?!?


----------



## KOrmechea (May 10, 2008)

More work generally means a higher price.  

But, if you feel you already earn enough (profit-wise) to compensate for your extra time (I have no idea how much extra work's involved), then your prices are fine (as long as people are willing to pay them).


----------



## Many Hats (May 13, 2008)

My company also does collages like this.  Our prices are similar to yours and I feel like we're practically giving them away.  My business partner and I are going to download a stopwatch program so we can start keeping track of how much time we spend on these darn things.  Always being interupted makes it impossible now.  Even if you do them everyday extractions take time, so does design.  On packages that don't already include digital time, we've decided to charge $25 for a digital background on a single image, or $60/hr digital time.  Let me know if you come up with any ideas.  Honestly, I think your prices (and mine) are to low.


----------

